# Wer hat Erfahrung mit Spinner - Eigenbau?



## HuchenAlex (6. Mai 2002)

Tag Kollegen...

Da die Fischerei in meinem Hausgewässer überaus hängerreich ist und die Verluste teilweise ganz schön ins Geld gehen, versuche ich stets, so viele Köder wie möglich selber zu basteln.

Bei Huchenködern wie Löffelblinker, Wedler, Zopf und Streamer funzt das ja ganz gut, nur beim Spinner - Eigenbau für das Forellenfischen hab ich noch gröbere Probleme.. Als ich (mehrmals) versucht hab, einen Mepps 5 nachzubauen, wollte das Blatt einfach ned schön rotieren.

Kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wo man Spinnerblätter etwa Größe Mepps 4 und 5 entsprechend zu günstigen Preisen erhält, und man sich praktisch nur mehr den Körper selber bauen muß, und ob sich das preislich gegenüber dem Kauf eines fertigen Mepps rentiert?
Oder baut womöglich jemand von euch seine Spinner überhaupt selbst?

Bin für alle Tipps dankbar..

Grüße aus Österreich und PH,
Alex


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2002)

Du kannst die billigsten Spinnerblätter nehmen, die Du findest, wenn Du folgenden kleinen Trick anwendest:
Mit einer kleinen Zange an dem Ende des Spinnerblatts, an dem es eingehängt ist, ein kleines Stücck nach oben biegen.
Dann kann das Wasser unter das Spinnerblatt und dadurch rotiert jedes Blatt.
Deswegen haben die Meppsblätter z.B. den abgeflachten Rand, der hat den selben Effekt: Es kommt Wasserströmung unter das gebauchte Spinerblatt und schon rotierts  :q


----------



## Uli_Raser (6. Mai 2002)

Hi!
Schau mal bei Hakuma rein. Die haben ein breites Sortiment zum Eigenbau.
Uli


----------



## Franky (6. Mai 2002)

Hi Alex,

ich hab das auch schon mal probiert, hab&acute;s aber mangels Werkzeug (Rundzange und watt weiss ich noch alles was fehlt) dann ersteinmal aufgegeben. Die Proportionen von Achse und Blattgröße passten nie so richtig... :q  Obs sich rentiert??? Gute Frage!
Ich habe mal anhand der Hakuma Preise einen Spinner bepreist und kam bei den &quot;normalen&quot; Bauteilen auf 0,79 €.
Mit Premium-Bauteilen liegst Du bei ca. 0,95 €. Jeweils hinzu kommt noch der Haken und evtl. ein Sprengring.

Zusammengesetzt habe ich Achse, Körper, Gelenk, Blatt, Gelenkkörper und die Metallperlen (massiv). Wenn Du das eine oder andere davon selber bauen kannst (z.B. Achse) wirds natürlich noch &quot;günstiger&quot;.

Mach doch einfach mal und berichte... 

@ Thomas: 
Wie meinst Du das? Biegst Du das Blatt oben am Ansatz von der Achse weg???? 
Es müsste doch auch funzen, wenn man unten am Ende einen &quot;Knick&quot; mach innen macht....


----------



## Lynx (6. Mai 2002)

Frank,
Thomas meint wahrscheinlich das Blatt in sich verdrehen.- wie einen Propeller halt...oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2002)

Ganz einfach: 
An dem Ende, wo das Blatt an der Achse rotiert, ein kleines Stück von der Achse wegbiegen.
So kann die Strömung unter das gewölbte Blatt kommen und das dreht sich damit.
Einen Knick am Blattende müßte man genau berechnen um den gleichen Effekt zu erzielen - ist mir zu umständlich.
Und wenn man das Blatt in sich verdreht weiß ich nicht was rauskommt.
Die Blätter werden ja einfach ausgestanzt - egal ob teuerer oder preiswerter.
Das Problem ist immer das gleiche: Durch die Blattwölbung kann es bei den (sowohl bei teuren wie bei billigen) Blättern dazu kommen, daß die Strömung nicht unter das Blatt kommt und so nicht genügend Druck entsteht und das Blatt rotieren zu lassen, bzw. es rotiert nur bei hoher Einzugsgeschwindigkeit.
Durch das nach oben biegen kann das Wasser unter das Blatt so daß es schon bei leichtem Zug rotiert.
Und das funzt bei billigen wie bei teuren Blättern.
Lieber billige Blätter und etwas mehr Geld in Hken, Sprengringe etc. inverstieren - die müssen dann nämlich den gehakten Fisch halten.
Und ne Zange hat jeder.


----------



## Pottwal (6. Mai 2002)

Probiere es mit einem Effzett,

funzt auch auf Forellen.

Bauanleitung:

Nehme 3 mm starkes Alu-Blech ( erhältlich als Meterware 1000 X 25 mm im Baumarkt). Säge es dann in ca. 5o mm Stücke.
Eine Bohrung obe für den Wirbel und einen unten für den Sprengring und Drilling.

Die obere Bohrung bitte ca. 20 mm vom oberen Rand, dann mittig vom oberen Rand ca. 15 mm einschneiden. Die beiden eingeschnittenen Blechhälften biegen, eine Hälfte nach oben und eine nach unten.

So propellert der Blinker fantastisch. Ja danach farblich nach Belieben besprühen oder mit Reflexfolie bekleben.

 :g


----------



## HuchenAlex (8. Mai 2002)

Tag Leute...

tja, ich hab mir mal eine größere Auswahl von Spinnerblättern und sonstiges Zubehör bei Hakuma bestellt..für 30 Euro kriegt man ja auch nen ganz schönen Haufen   

..das &quot;französische&quot; Blatt sieht auch fast aus wie das von nem Mepps, obwohls ned genau dieselben sein können.. hab mal nachgemessen..
naja, ich werds mal probieren und dann bei Gelegenheit mal berichten, wies gefunzt hat..

mfg und PH,
Alex


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (28. Mai 2002)

Hallo Alex,
ich grüße dich ganz besonders, weil ich zu 33,33333 %
selbst ein &quot;Austria - Man&quot; bin.

Ja,Ja, wozu WK II doch gut war, ned wahr.

Aber zu deinem Köder - Problem.

Ich habe seit gestern den neuesten Katalog von Moritz  -Angelsport.
Das sind jede Menge günstige Spinner drin (ab 0,56 EUR)
Sind meistens nachgebaut : z.B. ähnlich Mörrum von Abu

45 gr. 1,15 EUR.

Solltest du Interesse haben, kann ich dir gerne den Katalog zusenden.Schick mir doch einfach per eMail deine Adresse.


Servus und mach´s guad.

Stephan    :g 


I muß im vorigen Lebn a Reblaus gwesen sein, drum mag i a den Wein .... (wenn du mal hier oben bist, könn wir ein weinig Schrammeln; an die Fearkel - Fahndung : Das ist nicht unanständiges !!! )#2 #2 #2


----------



## Pottwal (29. Mai 2002)

Tja aber selbst gemacht ist selbst gemacht,
auch wenn es Aberglaube ist...........


----------



## til (29. Mai 2002)

Und bei nem Billigspinner musst Du garantiert zuerst mal neue Haken montieren und wenn Du Pech hast dreht er nicht schön. Also da würd ich die Finger von lassen, vor allem wenns auf grosse, starke Fische geht.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (29. Mai 2002)

Natürlich ist das Original oft besser.Aber ich habe eigentlich gute Erfahrungen mit Nachbauten gemacht.

Und die Haken an gekauften Kunstködern wechsel ich immer aus.


Grüße Stephan


----------



## Case (29. Mai 2002)

Hi Alex,
Ich kann da Stepan nur zustimmen. Ich bestell mir alle 2 Jahre bei Moritz ungefähr 60 Spinner ( für 2 Personen) . Haupsächlich Mepps. Die sind da wirklich irre preiswert, und den Aufwand mit dem Selberbauen kann ich mir sparen. Wenns unbedingt sein muß, kauf von der Sorte die Du willst einfach die billigste Ausführung ( meißt Silber) und mal sie Dir selbst mit Modellbaufarbe an. Auf die Art sparst Du auch noch etwas. Wenn das Nachbauten sind, ist&acute;s mir egal. Die laufen gut, und dieses Jahr schon 39 Forellen sprechen nicht unbedingt gegen Moritz-Mepps. 

Gruß
Case


----------



## HuchenAlex (1. Juni 2002)

@Stephan, 
des mit dem &quot;Schrammeln&quot; wär scho sicha nett, a wenn i Wein ned wirklich gut vertrag... bin i nachher immer 2 Tage krank   
und ein paar Gehirnzellen braucht man zwischendurch auch noch  :q  :q 

@all:

ich muß gestehen, daß meine Spinner - Eigenbauten doch deutlich hinter meinen Erwartungen zurückbleiben.Sie drehen sich zwar und machen Radau, kommen aber an den guten, alten Mepps einfach nicht ran..

ich glaub, ich werd mir in Zukunft auch wieder Mepps beim Versand bestellen und meine bastlerischen Ambitionen auf Huchenzöpfe, Wedler und Löffelblinker beschränken..  
bei &quot;Hiki&quot; gibts nen Mepps 4 schon um 2.39 Euro..der Aufwand mit dem Selberbauen lohnt sich da einfach ned.. 

Gruß aus Österreich und PH,
Alex


----------



## masch1 (1. Juni 2002)

Hi Huchen Alex
Mit dem richtigen Werkzeug und dem einen oder anderen Tipp
funzt das schon mit dem Spinnereigenbau
und wenn wie bei mir vor 3 Jahren in Schweden die Hechte nur auf deine Eigenbau &quot;Meps&quot; und nicht auf die original im Versandbestellten deiner Kumpels beisen  :q kommt innerlich ein Aufschrei wie ein Landsmann und Sportreporter von dir
&quot;i werd Narrisch&quot; damals in Cordoba
:m 

Ich habs schon mal irgendwo erwähnt das ich ein AB-Video &quot;Spinnerbau&quot; erstelle mal sehen vieleicht schaff ich es kommende Woche
servus 
masch1


----------



## Bergi (2. Juni 2002)

@ masch1:
Wenn das Video fertig ist sag bescheit!

bergi


----------



## HuchenAlex (2. Juni 2002)

Servas Masch,

als intelligentes Kerlchen lernt man doch imma gerne was dazu...   

bin sehr gespannt auf das Video und Deine Tipps..

Petri aus Ösiland,
Alex


----------



## masch1 (6. Juni 2002)

:z Sinnerbauvideo ist fertig :z 
muß nur noch Klausi2000 fragen wie man es am besten den Members hier zugängig machen kann :q  :q


----------



## masch1 (6. Juni 2002)

@Bergi
&quot;bescheid&quot; :q  :q  :q


----------



## Franky (6. Juni 2002)

Na klasse!!! :z

Ich bin mal gespannt, was daraus geworden ist, und ob Firma Mepps jetzt dichtmachen kann. Der Anglerboard-DIY-Spinner ist am Kommen... :q


----------



## Franky (13. August 2003)

Mal eben nach oben geholt...

Ich habe ein wenig im Hakuma-Katalog geschnuppert und bin da über eine für mich interessante Sache gestolpert, was ich "früher" schon erwähnt hatte: Die "Premium-Selbstbau-Spinnner".

Hat jemand mit diesen Komponenten Erfahrungen gemacht? Bei der "Preissteigerung" von Meppsen lohnt sich das inzwischen fast...


----------



## angeltreff (13. August 2003)

http://www.staminainc.com/ - viel Auswahl.


----------



## til (14. August 2003)

@Angeltreff:
Super Link! Da werd ich mal ein Paar Spinner nach meinen Vorstellungen zu basteln versuchen!


----------



## Franky (14. August 2003)

Uff... Was für ein ANgebot...... Danke Olaf - ich werde mal schauen, was man so findet...

Davon ab: kennt jemand ein gutes Buch über den Selbstbau von Blechködern? (Blinker/Spinner) Wobbler/Fliege ist noch nicht interessant...


----------



## Oldieangler (20. August 2003)

*Spinner - Eigenbau*

Hallo,

nach einigen schmerzhaften sprich teuren Verlusten hab ich mich auch mit dem Selberbau beschäftigt und auch die Kataloge (Moritz, Hakuma usw) gwälzt. Hier ein paar Tips:
Spinnerachse = 1,5m Federstahldraht aus dem Modellbau 0,30€
Spinnerblatt = Konservendosen, Messingblech, Alu alles was ihr so findet mit der Blechschere ausschneiden und auf einem Rundholz mit einem kleinen Hammer in Form bringen.
Spinnerkörper = Strassperlen, dünne selbstgegossene Bleikörper oder das neuste; auf dem Flohmarkt habe ich eine Kugelzange im Kaliber .45 gefunden, Draht rein, Blei rein, Draht raus und abscheren. Einfach genial.
Ich hab auch versucht die Einhänger für das Spinnerblatt selber zu machen aber die werden einfach zu groß.
Das schöne bei den Selbstgebauten ist, dass ihr sie hervorragend mit Gummiköder kombinieren könnt


----------



## Holger F. (20. August 2003)

Hallo,
ich baue auch meine Spinner seit einiger Zeit selber.
Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, wenn dann der Eigenbau
bessere Ergebnisse bringt wie die gekauften.
Achse nehme ich Edelstahldraht von 0,6 mm.
Unten eine Öse gebogen, Ring rein und Drillingshaken.
Dann den Körper aus Blei selber gegossen.
oben und unten eine Perle ran.
Den Einhänger für das Spinnerblatt stelle ich aus
Messing Unterlegscheiben her.
Einfach in der Hälfte umbiegen und um die Achse biegen.
Spinnerblatt aus Kupferrohr Abfallstücke.
Rohr aufschneiden, aufbiegen und dann die größe mit
der Blechschere ausschneiden.
Dann mit einen Rundkopfhammer auf die gewünschte Form bringen.
Dann alles zusammenbauen und oben eine Öse in die Achse drehen. Dann mit dem Dremmel das Kupferrohr auf Hochglanz
polieren.
Dann nache ich noch einige spielerein mit Farbe.
Bleikörper mit Farbe bemalen oder das Spinnerblatt noch mit
Farbe verändern.
Etwas rote Wollfäden über den Drilling und fertig ist der Spinner.
Fange immer sehr gut damit und freude bringt es auch, wenn
dann die Fische wirklich gut beissen.

Holger


----------



## Oldieangler (20. August 2003)

Hallo Holger,

perfekt. Was für Unterlegscheiben nimmst Du den da, sind die Ränder nicht zu dick? 

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Holger F. (21. August 2003)

@ Oldieangler,

ich habe kleine Messing Unterlegscheiben genommen.
Stammen wohl aus der Elektrotechnik.
5 oder 6 mm Bohrung in der Mitte und kleinen Rand.
Hebe etwas gesucht, geht aber einwandfrei.

Petri Holger


----------



## Holger F. (6. September 2003)

Bin heute morgen vom Angeln gekommen.
Habe meine neueste Eigenbauvariate ausprobiert.

Spinner mit Doppelblatt hintereinander.

Vorderste Blatt silber mit Refelexfolie und etwas kleiner.
Hinterste Blatt Kupferfarben mit Schwarze Streifen und
gelben Rand auf dem Blatt. Ist auch größer als der Vordere.

Habe mit gekaufte Spinner, Blinker und GuFi geangelt.

Einziegste Bisse waren auf den Eigenbau.

Bin mit einem schönen Hecht und 2 schöne Barsche nach 
Hause gekommen.

So bringt das Basteln Spass !

Betri Holger


----------



## Klausi (6. September 2003)

Glückwunsch zu diesen Erfolg mit deinen Eigenbau.


----------



## The_Duke (6. September 2003)

Hi!

Ich baue auch seit letztem Jahr meine Spinner selber.
Das Material (Kupferblech und Edelstahlbleche in versch. Stärken) hole ich mir als Reststücke in ner Blechnerei. Wenn ihr freundlich fragt und das Zeug nich grade kiloweise wegschleppen wollt, kostet es nich mal was! Blechschere, billige Feile und kleinen Bohrer gibts im Baumarkt.
Als Achse nehme ich Edelstahlschweißdraht (Baumarkt oder von nem befreundeten Schlosser )
Als Körper nehme ich die länglichen Bleioliven mit Längsloch in versch. Gewichten. Eine Packung mit 6 Oliven von 10g  kostet ca. 70 Cent.
Perlen gibts im Bastelladen oder aufm Flohmarkt (Kinderketten) für kleines Geld.
Einzig die Rotationsgelenke kaufe ich, damit die Blätter richtig laufen. 25 Stück kosten so um einen Euro rum, je nach Größe.
Sprengringe, Haken bei eurem Gerätehändler und die Wollpuschel (wers mag) gibts bei der Frau, Mutter oder Oma aus der Näh- und Stopfkiste #6
Nun noch etwas Phantasie und die Räuber müssen sich warm anziehen! #:


----------



## til (29. September 2003)

Ich hab mir aus Stamina-Komponenten (link siehe Angeltreff weiter oben) ein Paar Spinner gebaut und am Sonntag Nachmittag im Bach getestet. Diese drei Modelle waren ziemlich fängig:




Jetzt muss ich Ihnen nur noch Namen geben :q 
Der schwarzweisse hat vor dem Spinnerblatt eine schwere Metallperle, ich hatte zwar Bedenken, dass das die Rotation stört, tut es aber nicht oder kaum.
Der mit dem Metallplättchen hinten war auch ganz gut, lief flacher. Der Doppelspinner lief sehr flach, gab aber bei dem Wasserstand einige Stellen, wo er goldrichtig war (den hat mein türkisches Nachbarsmädchen "designed"). Die gekrümmt wirkenden Haken sind Mustad Triple Grip Drillinge (36243) mit einem Schenkel abgeklemmt (wie üblich). Sie scheinen sehr gut zu Haken und vor allem zu halten, auch im "Luftkampf".


----------



## Bondex (22. Oktober 2003)

*günstige Teile*

Bei Thomas Kubiak (Hamburg) bekommt ihr alle Teile zum Selberbau von Spinnern: Achsen, Blätter, Einhänger, Drillinge...
alles zu guten Preisen


----------



## til (22. Oktober 2003)

Gibs da auch n Webshop?


----------



## Andreas Michael (22. Oktober 2003)

@ Til 

schau dochmal bei den AB Partnern  vorbei  da ist Kubiak auch mit bei


----------



## masch1 (22. Oktober 2003)

Spinnerbauteile gibt es auch bei Hakuma

:m :m


----------



## heini det zweit (29. Oktober 2003)

hi

wollt auch eigentlich selber bauen ist doch aber viel teurer als kaufen. der preis liegt dann pro blinker bei 2,80 und fertig gekauft bei 1,80. wozu basteln??


----------



## Palometta (29. Oktober 2003)

@heini det zweit
wie haste dat den gerechnet ;+ 
da mach ich ja locker 3 stück für


----------



## heini det zweit (29. Oktober 2003)

Indiana-Spinnerblatt Farbe: Silber gehämmert 32mm Blattlänge 10er Pack
150-032-01
3,25
3,25

Achskörper aus Stahl Farbe: Silber 7g, 19mm Länge 25er Pack
172-070-01
7,45
7,45

Spinnerachsen mit geschlossener Öse 25er Pack Länge: 75mm Drahtstärke: 0,6mm
178-075-01
3,95
3,95

Gelenke Easy-Spin Größe 5mm, 25er Pack Farbe: Nickel
175-050-01
1,00
1,00

Plastikkugeln leuchtrot 5mm Durchmesser 25er Pack
181-050-05
1,20
1,20

VMC Rundbogendrilling Modell 9649 BZ 2er Haken, Farbe: Bronze, 10er Pack
500-002-10
2,00
2,00

Stromlinienfisch Länge: 8,5cm Farbe: perl/leuchtgrün/schwarz
302-108-10
2,50
2,50

Netto-Warenwert
EUR
21,35

Online-Mengenrabatt (3,0 %)
EUR
0,64

Bestellwert
EUR
20,71

darin enthaltene Mehrwertsteuer
EUR
2,86

ja die preise sind von hakuma - und bei zehn spinnblättern macht das pro blinker 2,07 euro . oder lieg ich da völlig falsch. oder ist der laden verkehrt?


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2003)

Moin...

Ich habe mir jetzt Bauteile bei Hakuma bestellt (Sammelbestellung mit Björn und Udo) und komme auf knapp 2 € für einen selbstgebauten HOCHWERTIGEN Spinner Gr. 4. Ich werde mal sehen, dass ich von der Bastelaktion ein paar Fotos mache...
Für einen "gleichwertigen" Spinner, wo ich Mepps mal als Vergleich herkarre, zahle ich im Laden zwischen 2,90 € bis 3,40 € - ich hab allerdings noch keine Mepps mit gehämmertem franz. Blatt gefunden... 
Für einen Blinker (14 g) zahle ich mit hochwertigem Drilling (VMC) und hochwertigen Sprengring (Rosco Heavy) knapp 1,33 €...
Wie gesagt: Bilder in kürze...


----------



## Wedaufischer (29. Oktober 2003)

Moin Moin #h,

Ich habe den Bau eines Spinners anhand des Hakuma Kataloges letztes Jahr einmal durchgerechnet. Ein Selbstbau-Spinner ist definitiv teurer, wenn man die benötigten Teile dort kauft. Wenn ich das richtg in Erinnerung habe, waren das so -90 EuroCent/Spinner. Hakuma hat schon ein klasse Sortiment
(nicht nur) für den Selbstbauer, ist aber auch eine Apotheke.

Wenn man sich diverse Teile anderweitig besorgt (z.B. Modellbau), kommt man viel besser dabei weg und es rechnet sich einigermaßen. Andererseits ist nun mal der Spaß, etwas selbst zu bauen, und das Erlebnis (danach) höher zu bewerten.

@til:
Schöne Teile die du hast entstehen lassen. #r Eine Frage drängt sich mir allerdings auf: Warum nimmst du nicht gleich Zwillingshaken, sondern knipst vom Drilling einen Schenkel ab? ;+

@Franky:
:ger Spinner-Vergleich. Für mich klingt das nach Äpfel+Birnen. Aber nix für ungut. :m
Unbestritten hast du bei einer Sammelbestellung sicherlich einen riesen Vorteil. Da sieht (d)eine Rechnung natürlich ganz anders aus.
Die meisten im Board bestellen allerdings einsam für sich und da hat heini det zweit vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Wedaufischer:
Dor hinkt nix! :m Das sind die gleichen Preise, wie Heinz sie auch zu zahlen hatte... Ich habe nur ein paar andere Komponenten... Sozusagen ist die Bestellung auch "nur für mich" - in irgendwelche Rabattstaffeln rutschen wir nicht rein!


----------



## Palometta (29. Oktober 2003)

@heini det zweit
Alles schon so in Ordnung aber..
für 20-30 Spinnern lohnt sich der Selbstbau wirklich nicht.
Viele Komponenten kann mann wirklich günstiger kaufen.
Stahldrath im Hobbyladen (Modellbau) für die Achsen
Glasperlen im Spiewarenbedarf (Mädchenketten)
Achsgewichte = ganz normale Bleioliven 
die Gummifische müssen auch nicht von Hakuma sein !
schau mal bei E-bay 
da Du schon von 2,80 auf 2,07 nach dem ersten Überschlag angekommen bist wirst du dich mit etwas Mühe bei ca 0,80-0,90
enpendeln
Und das mit orginal VMC - Hacken
ist doch 'nen guter Preis und die Winterabende sind auch gerettet
Nur 100 Stück muß mann schon bauen .


----------



## Wedaufischer (29. Oktober 2003)

@Franky,

soweit ich in Erinnerung habe, war der direkte Vergleich eines von Hakuma angebotenen Spinners, die gleichen verwendeten Teile vorausgesetzt, im Selbstbau deutlich teurer als die Selbstbau-Variante desselben. Nagel mich jetzt nicht auf die 90 EuroCent fest, aber der Unterschied war schon eklatant.

@all
Ich selbst kaufe viel bei Hakuma, aber nichtsdestotrotz ist es (für mich) eine Apotheke. Allerdings mit sehr guter Ware und gutem Service.


----------



## Franky (29. Oktober 2003)

@ Wedaufischer:
ich komme grade nich mit...
Ich habe Bauteile von Hakuma mit einem "handelsüblichen hochwertigen Spinner" von Mepps (Typ Aglia) im Einzelhandel  verglichen... Den Vergleich innerhalb Hakuma (Bauteile zu Premiumspinner) hab ich noch nicht gezogen... Mir macht die Bastelei halt viel Spaß... Bisher konnte ich nur aufarbeiten, aber jetzt gehts lohos...


----------



## til (29. Oktober 2003)

@wedaufischer:
Zwillinge gibts doch nur in sehr beschränkter Auswahl. Und da Forellen sehr aushakfreudig sind, bin ich eh nur mit wenigen Hakenmodellen zufrieden. Ausserdem hat es sich bewährt und vielleicht ist ja gerade das leciht assymetrische das gute dran...
@heini:
Wenn ich recht sehe, hastr du von vielen Teilen 25 Stück genommen, aber am schluss das Total durch 10 geteilt? Ausserdem gibts einen guten Grund zum Selberbau: mit ein bisschen Fantasie kriegt man sehr fängige Modelle hin, die die Fische auch noch nicht so kennen. Meine abgebildeten Modelle jedenfalls sind an meinem Forellenbach den standard Meppsen ziemlich deutlich überlegen.


----------



## The_Duke (30. Oktober 2003)

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht;+
Wenn ich bastele geht es mir primär nicht um Einsparungen von Kohle sondern darum, daß ich die Fliege, Blinker, Spinner usw. SELBST gemacht habe und der gefangene Fisch auf MEIN Bastelergebnis reingefallen ist! 
DAS ist für mich die Hauptmotivation beim Basteln und wenn ich dabei eventuell noch ein paar Kröten sparen kann...auch gut #6 und wenn nicht...auch nicht schlimm! #c
Diese Bastelei ist für mich Beschäftigung mit meinem liebsten Hobby und kein "Nebenverdienst" durch krampfhafte Einsparungsrechenexempel.


----------



## Wedaufischer (30. Oktober 2003)

@Norbert, du hast vollkommen recht. Basteln ist ein Spaß und wenn dann dabei noch etwas an Fischkes bei rum kommt: Noch besser.  

Wenn allerdings für Teile-Nachschub zu sorgen ist, schaue ich doch schon mal auf die Preise. Ich denke mal Heinz hat das auch so gemeint und nicht als "Nebenverdienst". :m


----------

